# Vince Del Monte - Healthy Mass 2000-6000kcal



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Remember that these are general, not personally customized, meal plans based on a generic schedule.

*You will have four options to choose from:*

1. Maintenance

2. Cutting (Fat Loss)

3. Progressive Weight Gain

4. Advanced Weight Gain

The first two goals should be self-explanatory. Progressive Weight Gain is ideal for those who find they gain fat around their lower abdomen easily when they attempt to bulk up. This formula is also ideal for those who wish to keep their body fat low throughout the year.

The Advanced Weight Gain is for the extreme ecto-morph who can eat whatever he wants and never get fat.

This formula is also good for those who don't care about fat gains and simply want pure size.

The maintenance, progressive weight gain and advanced weight gain plans are all based on 35% Protein, 45% Carbohydrates and 25% fat.

The cutting meal plan is based on 40% Protein, 30% Carbohydrates and 30% fat.

You will also notice that the meal plans factor in a Pre-Workout drink and a Post-Workout drink to the total dailycalories.

It is advised to add a During-Workout drink as well if you need another easy source of calories, but note that the calories from this shake are NOT included in the meal plans attached.

*
Here are a few standard requirements for each meal plan:*

1. Your first meal should occur within 15-45 minutes of waking up time.

2. All meals should be spaced out 3-4 hours apart. It does not matter if your last meal is at the wee hours in the morning.

3. Make sure you are taking a high quality multi-vitamin twice a day as well as your fish oils, creatine and any other supplement you are on each day. I have suggested some optional supplements you can use at different times of the day.

*2000Kcal:*

http://www.mediafire.com/?jvtiuea4hhi3odp

*3000Kcal:*

*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?tu27piib5hs0i05

*
*

*
4000Kcal:*

*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?8phrbgg01q9dcbv

*
*

*
5000Kcal:*

*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?1ydabkbdqw194uq

*
*

*
6000Kcal:*

*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?djahijc49c24ljd

*
*

*
Enjoy it!*


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

ive personally always thought of del monte to be a bit of a cnut


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

But least you can get one over on him and have his plans free, I also have all his workout guides secret sources.


----------



## diggler1000 (Sep 29, 2009)

ojaysmoke said:


> ive personally always thought of del monte to be a bit of a cnut


haha, classic! :laugh:

Im not sure what i think of the man from Del Monte......

Ill have a look tho


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> haha, classic! :laugh:
> 
> Im not sure what i think of the man from Del Monte......


Does anyone?


----------

